# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  درست نشان دادن ستون ردیف در دیتاگرید

## happy65_sh

سلام
یه برنامه نوشته ام با الگوی MVVM .
یک گرید دارم که در کد پرش می کنم.حالا می خواهم براش یه ستون ردیف قرار بدهم و اینکار را هم انجام داده ام مشکلم اینه که اگر کاربر روی سربرگ یکی از ستون ها کلیک کنه و براساس اون ستون اطلاعات دیتاگرید را مرتب کند(مثلا ستون تاریخ) ستون ردیف من بهم می خوره و مثلا ردیف یک میره به جای 3 و...
برای مقداردهی گریدم هم یک کلاس تعریف کرده ام از نوع فیلدهایی که نیاز داشته ام مثل:

public String Name {get;set;}
Public DateTimeActiveDate{get;set;}

public Int RowNumber{get;set;}


و rownumber را برای دادن شماره ردیف اضافه کرده ام و در جایی که name  و  ActiveDate را مقداردهی کرده ام rowNumer را هم مقداردهی کرده ام.امیدوارم منظورم را رسونده باشم

----------

